
Returning to our true Love. « The Mekentosj Newsroom - cnicolaou
http://mekentosj.com/news/2011/02/returning-to-our-true-love/
======
lylejohnson
Well, this is a timely announcement. I've been evaluating several applications
in this space over the last week or so and while Papers is the one I wanted to
"win", I was worried about what seemed like a lack of progress on the
development front. I'm looking forward to tracking their countdown of the new
features.

